# camcontrol & ahci



## User23 (Sep 2, 2010)

Are all camcontrol commands generally available to use with on ahci controllers connected drives?

Iam wondering why i cant stop adaX but on daX it works.


```
camcontrol stop ada0
Error received from stop unit command
```

but


```
camcontrol start da3
Unit started successfully

camcontrol stop da3
Unit stopped successfully

camcontrol eject da3
Unit stopped successfully, Media ejected
```
works ...

Maybe it doesnt work because it is a SCSI command.


----------



## mav@ (Sep 2, 2010)

Some commands, like devlist, reset and rescan are common. Others, like start and stop - for SCSI and ATAPI devices. Third, like identify - for ATA devices only.


----------



## fronclynne (Sep 3, 2010)

Well, camcontrol(8) can send pretty arbitrary junk to your devices, so dig out the specs and try the `# camcontrol cmd -a [i]something[/i] -c [i]somethingelse[/i]` format.  Or its philosophical equivalent.

And that something and somethingelse will probably be obscure hexadecimal strings.


----------



## User23 (Sep 3, 2010)

fronclynne said:
			
		

> Well, camcontrol(8) can send pretty arbitrary junk to your devices, so dig out the specs and try the `# camcontrol cmd -a [i]something[/i] -c [i]somethingelse[/i]` format.  Or its philosophical equivalent.
> 
> And that something and somethingelse will probably be obscure hexadecimal strings.



Yes, i saw that in the manual.

```
The cmd function requires the -c argument to specify
                 SCSI CDB or the -a argument to specify ATA Command Block reg-
                 isters values.
```

thx for all answers


----------

